# About time!!!



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Stuck these flatties Monday night between 8 and 11:30. Bait was plentiful but the pollen was insane. All of the fish were on structure between a foot and 3 foot. Time to get out there fellas.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Way to go. Time to dust off the lights and charge the batteries.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeeet!!!! nice job!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice....can't wait till I can go here in NC


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Some of those on the front row look like good, solid fish. Glad to see its starting to pick up.


----------



## Wahoo_fishon (Jun 28, 2012)

When is dinner; great catch!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I know Ive ran into you before. Do you gig sitting down and with another boat just like yours?


----------



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks fellas. We have been practically living off speckled trout this winter so it was definitely a nice change to put some flounder in the boat. Largest was 17.5 and the smallest was 15, but all were healthy fish. @ Lope Along, we do gig sitting down but I prefer to stand up as much as possible depending on water clarity/conditions. Sometimes we do gig with another boat but most of the time it is just me and a buddy.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Are they in the bays yet?


----------

